# RV670 XT/PRO (38x0) experiences



## wiak (Dec 10, 2007)

anyone got experiences with rv670 and atitool 0.27 beta 3?

here is the bugs i have found
RV670 bug #1: beta 3 crashes when running scan artifacts :/
RV670 bug #2: beta 3 turns off gpu fan to zero if vpu recovery restarts driver (rivatuner got the problem to)


----------



## ricometa (Dec 10, 2007)

the only issues i have is the fan control when i use the "dynamic based" it doesnt work properlly it runs at 0 and jumps to 100 and goes back to 0 and jumps to 100.
Also i cant overclock that jump or the screen goes black and jumps back to stock. And no i can overclock to that clock setting ive tried it on Cataylist and rivatuner. Like when PGU clock get to 800mHz which is nothing.

Im running Beat 4 btw, on a HD3870


----------

